

Startup Quote: Dan Martell, co-founder, Flowtown - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4917949557

======
raychancc
If you don’t have a passion for your customers… you won’t create a company -
you’ll create a job.

\- Dan Martell (@danmartell)

<http://startupquote.com/post/4917949557>

